# Spare Meal-worms, Don't Know What To Do?



## Gov (Aug 2, 2010)

I've recently picked a 5 year old Leopard Gecko from a rescue pet store. I bought him some mealworms and small locusts. He's eating the locusts fine, but he seems to reject the mealworms. As it turns out he's never been fed them.

I've now got a whole plastic tub (like the ones you get all live reptile food in) with mealworms in it and I don't know what to do with them. Some have pupated and some have already turned into beetles. 

What can i do with them? I've heard you can feed them to birds, but the beetles would obviously escape, and being the paranoid man I am, is that any good? I don't know where the beetles originate from etc.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Gov said:


> I've recently picked a 5 year old Leopard Gecko from a rescue pet store. I bought him some mealworms and small locusts. He's eating the locusts fine, but he seems to reject the mealworms. As it turns out he's never been fed them.
> 
> I've now got a whole plastic tub (like the ones you get all live reptile food in) with mealworms in it and I don't know what to do with them. Some have pupated and some have already turned into beetles.
> 
> What can i do with them? I've heard you can feed them to birds, but the beetles would obviously escape, and being the paranoid man I am, is that any good? I don't know where the beetles originate from etc.


I bought about 5 tubs of crickets for my leo, who ended up refusing them. I took them back and the shop changed them for me and gave me lealies instead. Was a shop I frequent, though, so they trusted me not to have used half of them!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Mealworm Chocolate Chip Cookies 


1/2 cup butter 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup white sugar 
1 egg 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla 
1 cup all purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 cup oats 
1/2 cup chocolate chips 
1/4 cup mealworm flour 

Cream butter well, then mix in sugar, egg, vanilla flour, salt, baking soda, chocolate chips, oats, and mealworm flour. Drop batter by the teaspoonful on a greased cookie sheet. Bake for 10 minutes at 375 degrees farenheit. This recipe doesn't have much in the way of palpable insect content, but is an excellent way to introduce others (or yourself!) to entomophagy. Even many rather squeamish people will try mealworm cookies, since the cookie format doesn't look "gross" to most people, and since it is rather difficult to actually taste the mealworms, though they enrich the cookie with a somewhat nutty flavor and extra protein.

Eating Bugs!!


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

You will be fine to feed the wild birds with meal worms, pupae and the beetles, they will appreciate it at this lean time of the year.

Dont worry about the beetles escaping, there harmless: victory:


----------

